# Craftsman Professional Router



## longgone

quite an extensive review…I was walking through the sears tool department about a year ago and saw the Craftsman Professional Router kit sitting on the bargain table for $99. I looked it over and decided to purchase it to use it as a dedicated router for a larger pattern bit I frequently use. I have had the same bit in it for nearly a year and so far as a single purpose router it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## rfusca

I have this router…and the edge guide *is* bad. Its my only real complaint. It 'flexes' and so you end up with this little 'j hook' at the start of a mortise when using the guide.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have an older Craftsman clone kit 26660 of the Bosch 1617 and it has been a superb tool in my shop.










C-man routers have come a looong way and are pretty darn good!


----------



## unclebenny

I have 2 craftsman's(one fixed, one combination) both work fine for me. Only complaint I have is with no router lift the fixed base I have in my table gets "packed " with saw dust and wont raise /lower…have to take out of table and take apart/clean out regularily.


----------



## lumberjoe

Thanks for the mention! Mine is still going strong and is still one of my favorite tools. This gets used on almost a daily basis. I ask a lot of this router and it keeps going. Plenty of power still, and I love the electronic feedback. I agree the plunge base is one of the best I have ever used. I actually really like the fixed base.

You are correct, the bit does move when you unlock and re-lock the base. It shifts down and to the right on my table. If you measure the height to the top left tip of the bit, you will be dead on.

I haven't had issues with the collets, and because I half 1/4" shank bits and half 1/2" bits, I change collets a lot. However I think I know why they get a bad wrap. When changing bits, make sure to release the the collar lock before inserting the new one. The lock goes pretty deep into the collet and really limits the depth of insertion.

I also have no problems with the edge guide. Every mortise I have cut has been with this edge guide. A longer fence definitely helps.

The only things I don't like:
1 - you can't use dust collection with a guide bushing in the plunge base. Template routing with a bushing is where I really want dust collection so I can see my line. The dust collection is actually really good otherwise. Almost 100% if you have the whole base on the piece (dado's) and about 80% with edge routing.

2 - When not using the edge guide, the lock levers can sometimes limit the depth on deep plunges if they get between the base and the motor. Not a huge deal, just make sure they are out of the way. Also the chip shield does the same thing. that got "lost" a week after I had the router.

The plunge base actually works very well in the table and has over the table height adjustment with the included wrench. You also don't have to unlock the base (unless you want to bounce the router off the floor)

After using this extensively for over a year, I wouldn't trade it in for anything short of a Festool OF2200


----------



## 47phord

I bought this router about a year ago and have had no trouble with it. I've only used the edge guide a couple times, but always got straight cuts with it when I did. I still say it's a great value.


----------



## Johndwoodworker

Nice review!! I am in the process of deciding which router to get, and I'm debating between the Bosch 1617 and the one reviewed here. My only question is in regards to durability. Has anyone had problems with the switch not working or anything else with the craftsman router? I like it but I'm undecided!


----------

